# Whey protein in oatmeal??



## HaRdWoRkInG (Jan 6, 2007)

I've been putting whey protein in my oatmeal and then putting it into the microwave. My question is, does this damage the whey protein at all? Like break it down or something. Thanks.


----------



## lollie (Jan 6, 2007)

I put my whey in after it been in the microwave and add a little extra milk. That way it will not get blitz'd Just an idea.

Lollie
UK.


----------



## mooseboy84 (Jan 6, 2007)

Im not sure if it does, but I think it might. When I put my poweder into something hot, it would kind of curdle and clump up. I dont know how this affects the amino acids as they heat up. I would just stick to mixing it a drink.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2007)

All that happens is that the protein denatures.  The aminos are fine.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2007)

just make sure you add extra water so that the whey doesn't clump up the oatmeal and make the the texture of your food gross.  I add about 1/3c more.


----------



## HaRdWoRkInG (Jan 7, 2007)

Yea, I notice that my oatmeal gets pretty thick, but I kinda like it like that. I don't like runny oatmeal.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 7, 2007)

i do this also, i take 3 servings of oats and cook em, which is like 80g carbs. then put em in a big zip lok bag, add 1/4 cup milk, and 2 scoops on's whey. close the bag and mix it up.

i used to do this alot, now just occasionally


----------



## danchubbz (Jan 8, 2007)

I always add whey with oats - what I do is prepare the whey add about half of it to the oats or just enough to make a slurry, microwave for 40 secs, just enough to soften the oats IMO and then add the rest of the whey and mix it up.

I know your thinking now that's probably not very hot but maybe I'm just a bit weird but I like to eat it cold!!!! So after I prepare it a put it in the fridge until I'm ready for it - I also add cinnamon for flavour, also I was told the cinnamon had good qualities for a PWO meal, don't know about that but it tastes good anyway!


----------



## plewser2006 (Jan 8, 2007)

we call it "anabolic oatmeal"..


and i think as a good rule
protien isnt damaged unless it turn black..
like 'carbon'

errrr

im sure ill get corrected on this one though


----------



## abu hassaan (Jan 8, 2007)

i dont no my frind but i prefaer to take the protin befor the training by tow hurs and i take it after the training by30 minute with scemd milk


----------



## Romerro (Feb 3, 2007)

*degrading Protein*

There's a possibility that you may degrade the protein just from heating it.  Proteins usually degrade into their individual amino acids, so I don't know whether the heating in the microwave will have a negative effect or not.


----------

